# Space Marine Captain vs Space Marine Chapter Master



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

So looking through C: SM and comparing the captain to the chapter master, there is only 1 difference. Orbital bombardment. I was wondering, how many of you SM players find the bombardment worth the extra points that the chapter master costs over the captain. Do you always take it? Or do you take it to use against certain armies? If so, do you still take them in tournaments in case you face any of them? I'm just really wondering when and if the chapter master is taken of captain. Thanks and have a good day k:


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

well i have a chapter master of the crimson fists mainly because of all his special gear and his brilliant rule which gives all my crimson fists within 12 inch another attack ion close combat so on average im getting 3 attacks each if i assault and 2 if im assaulter which makes all the difference when your playing orks. but to recap chapter masters are better p.s im not used orbital bombardment but i am in my next game


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

> well i have a chapter master of the crimson fists mainly because of all his special gear and his brilliant rule...


Pedro is no the subject here. he is a named character. the question is whether the general chapter master is worth the point increase. 

other then the bombardment, the chapter enables you to have an honor guard, while the captain gives you access to a command squad. if you want to go bike army, you'll need a captain on bike.
I guess that you either decide on you game plan and roles before building the list- go bike, or get an honor guard/command squad. if I had a captain that can afford sitting put for one turn. and the extra points just sitting there, I might take it over an extra model or upgrade.

in big enough games, I might think of taking a master with honor guard in a lrr/lrc.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd usually only ever take the captain, those extra 25pts even for an ordnance weapon ain't worth standing still for, in larger games though I might take a master if I was expecting to run him on bike or in termi armour, thats the only time its worth it, but then becomes even more expensive


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

The command squad is a better deal than the honor guard, and orbital bombardment is nice but only if you really have the extra points to spare and don't want to bring a command squad.


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't got the new codex, but an ordanince (typo) weapon would come in handy to for cutting down orks and nids, and 25pts of orcs can fit under a large template, and kill most of them, so good buy against horde armies.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Captain all the way, for White Scars you need him and to be frank neither retinue options are very good, your better off buying a unit of Vanguard or Assault Terminators as an assault unit. But anyway, the Captain is the better choice because other than orbital bombardment he's the same and there are few things that can kill a Devastator squad can't. If all else fails, get a Vindicator.


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

i take captain cortez of the crimson fists but because he isn't a character anymore 
i use him as a normal captain.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The captain actually influences your army more than the chapter master.

Honour guard are quite cool, but really they are just a worse version of assault terminators. Apart from the bombardment the only reason for a chapter master is these guys, and they wren't needed. I wouldn't necessarily say they were worse than command squads though, because they come with their gear and a 2+ save is always better than 3+ and FNP.

Captains are good if you want a bike army, particularly as you can get a scary bike command squad and play wannabe nobz bikers. Bikes do make reasonably decent troops for marines, partly because their default troops are a little suspect. It tends to make your KP count quite a bit lower, as you don't have rhinos all over the place, and a T5 army is very nice. Currently the only thing stopping me from trying this is the bike models, which I don't like.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

godzy said:


> Pedro is no the subject here. he is a named character. the question is whether the general chapter master is worth the point increase.


he isnt talking about pedro he doesnt give that bonus he is talking about the chapter banner which gives +1 attack
i take a chapter master moslty for the chapter banner and the kickass bodyguard


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

your master said:


> he isnt talking about pedro he doesnt give that bonus


Yes he is and yes he does. Pedro's +1 attack aura is the main reason to take him really. It makes a marine line much harder to attack when tactical guys get 3 attacks on the charge and terminators or sternguard get 4.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be more towrads a Captain as the bombardment can scatter still therefore missing all or part of it's target, and for 25 pts and a single use not really worth it. I think with players that do take them right now for the orbital strike that the novelty will wear off soon as 25pts can buy you quite a bit of wargear or a decent piece of wargear in the game these days.


----------

